# Governor's Cup



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

This past weekend, I raced in Maryland's 38th annual Governor's Cup.
The race is about 70 miles overnight, from Annapolis, to St. Mary's College up in the St. Mary's river.

This time I crewed on a C&C 35MkIII instead of sailing my own boat. It was an upwind slog into about 17 kts of breeze. We had an excellent start, dipping the starting line to avoid a total clusterf**k near the comittee boat. 

The current was with us for the first 3-4 hours, then turned, so we hugged the western shore of the Chesapeake to get into the shallows to mitigate the current. 

We saw many meteors, luminescent sea nettles sparkling along the hull as we disturbed them, and an incredible array of stars because we were away from the light pollution of the land.

Racing on a C&C 35 is racing in style. As we rounded Point Lookout and popped the spinnaker, the skipper fired up the oven and we baked a delicious breakfast that can only be described as biscuits and gravy in hand-held form.

After we arrived, I showered and took a nap, then hit the after-party. Good food, good rum, live band, a reply of the GPS trackers on the big screen. I ordered some prints of photos taken of us and bought a regatta shirt.

It was freakin' arduous, but totally worth it.


----------

